# where to get clippers and/or hooded milk pail?



## MomMommyMamma (Mar 22, 2011)

I think I'm getting more hair than milk in the milk pail. Even w/ brushing her before milking. This is our first goat. Can I get clippers and trim around her udder/belly, hind legs? What kind (brand?) of clippers? I've also read a few places about a hooded milk pail, but I can not seem to find anywhere that sells them.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 22, 2011)

I use a Wahl trimmer on my girls, one intended for people (cost like 24.99 at target), and at least for udders works great.  Hooded pail, I have no idea, as my girls are NDs, so I just use a pyrex glass measuring cup under them.

I also brush them well first, and that helps a lot.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 22, 2011)

I've seen hooded pails at Hoeggers.  It is stainless steel therefore pricy, but might be worth your while to look. 
Their website is www.thegoatstore.com.  Nice people.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't remember where I saw this recently...but the woman put a tupperware lid on her stainless milk pail...cut a hole in the center and put a strainer and filter in that. She milked right into the strainer. She also strained again once inside the house. I thought that was clever.

I may have to try something like that..no blackflies or mosquitos in there either...bonus.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Mar 22, 2011)

G'day,If your girl are "really" heavy milkers or if .you can hold the bucket between your knees a little away from the goat and direct the stream of milk sideways .(do you milk two-handed?).....We found that using a quart glass fruit juice bottle and milk one -handed into a narrow opening ,should solve your problem.

 Hope the above is of some value.....................T.O.R...............


----------



## mogolady (Mar 22, 2011)

For trimming I use Oster Goldern A-1, I think their called but a cheaper Wahl version like mention above would probably do fine if you are just clipping udders. My kiddos showed so needed a little heavier duty one for whole body.

As, for the hooded milk pail, I bought mine at Hoegger's and they are pricey but if you take care of them and keep the milkstone cleaned off they last forever. But to be quite honest I don't like the hood at all. I have milked for several years and I still find it hard to milk directly into to hole. I would like to have a large Stainless Steel strainer that fits the milk pail and strains as you milk. This keeps the hair out too and limits the time it is in contact which can affect taste of milk. My strainer is a small one that fits on a wide mouth Mason jar, so I stretch a clean piece of cheese cloth (boiled in water with a little baking soda to keep fresh) over my milk pail and secure with a giant rubber band. This keeps hair out and does a first strain, but then I strain again with filter when I'm finished. This seems to work for me. (but the large Stainless Steel strainer is still on my wish list.)


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 23, 2011)

MomMommyMamma said:
			
		

> I think I'm getting more hair than milk in the milk pail. Even w/ brushing her before milking. This is our first goat. Can I get clippers and trim around her udder/belly, hind legs? What kind (brand?) of clippers? I've also read a few places about a hooded milk pail, but I can not seem to find anywhere that sells them.


Did you get goats?!  I must have missed that!  I remember you checking into it but didn't realize you'd gotten them.  Congratulations.  I've been pre-occupied with my baby goats (and now a lamb too).  At least I think I missed it, maybe I knew it before and then forgot.   Either way congratulations!

Have you posted pictures yet?  And milking too?!  That's great!


----------

